# Inwall speakers



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

Any suggestions on cut hole in plaster and lath for in wall speakers?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

NOT a sawzall.


a rotary tool with a proper bit seems to cause the least collateral damage from my experience.


----------



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats exactly what I was thinking. With o good carbide bit.


----------



## journeymanj (Dec 6, 2009)

I have found A vibrating muti-tool like the fein does a great job on p&l, you can get clean cuts all the way through both materials.


----------

